# RSS Feeds



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I would really like to see RSS feeds on this forum. I have been on forums running the same software as this one and they have them. Is it something that you enable in the software or is it something that costs extra? I love being able to check a forum for updates using Live Bookmarks in Firefox. Thanks!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Please take a look here...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=RSS&match=all&titlesonly=0

Thanks


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks! So you can't get the specific feed for the Happy Hour forum, because its members only?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Correct...for it can not see the area unless you are logged in.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

David,
If you add html like the following
some browsers (IE7, firefox) will indicate that a rss feed is available on the site. It would make it even easier for the original poster to add the live bookmarks he was refering to.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Opera too (before either of those other ones did  ).


----------

